
Use iPhone as FIDO Security Key with Google Accounts and Advanced Protection - barryaustin
https://security.googleblog.com/2020/01/have-iphone-use-it-to-protect-your.html
======
acdha
Unfortunately they released it without any testing and it cannot be used.
Here's what happens if you try to enable Advanced Protection:

1\. Enable the Smart Lock app, add it to your account, use it to login 2\.
Enroll in APP 3\. Notice that the Smart Lock app was automatically removed
from your account 4\. Attempt to authenticate, and see that the login process
requires Smart Lock and actively prevents the use of hardware security keys
(my FIDO keys work on desktops, and via NFC on other sites in iOS), does not
allow TOTP codes, and does not accept g.co/sc codes from other trusted
devices.

The most annoying point is #4 since “use a security key” would work if the app
used the built-in FIDO support.

